# The Ulu Knife



## cnsper

Having spent some time in Alaska myself, I am of the opinion that everyone should have an Ulu knife. Easy to use, easy to hold and very versatile piece of kitchen equipment.

I was first impressed with this knife when I purchased one for my great grandmother. I got it as a display piece for her but she actually used it in her kitchen. She later told me it was the best knife she ever had. With age and arthritis in her hands it was easier for her to hold and use when cutting anything. She lived alone and was nearly 90 years old.

Here are some photos in use....


----------



## ComputerGuy

A definite add on for the kitchen....Thanks


----------



## urbanprepper

I have one, originally i was given it as a present for display, but after trying it out a few times, and getting a good edge on it it was great!


----------



## Sentry18

We picked up a bone handled Ulu in Alaska on vacation along with a matching curved wood dish. Unfortunately it sat in the drawer for a long time unused. The Mrs. sold it on a garage sale about a month before I decided to show some interest in it. Go figure.


----------



## truecarnage

They work!


----------



## mckbrew

I need to get a new one. I've got a small one for the kitchen but it's actually a pretty good idea to have one in the emergency supplies as well.


----------



## HarleyRider

I purchased one on my last trip to Alaska. It is definitely an extremely useful item and should be a part of any prepper's supplies.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Any suggestions. Are any of the boards sponsors selling this so I can properly dispose of my funds for 2 of these


----------



## Magus

I made mine out of a deli slicer blade 20 years ago,I use it daily.
NOTHING short of a food processor chops better or faster!
I think I have a couple of blades left if anybody cares.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Just found several on eBay at good prices , maybe ill give one a shot . Thanks for the tip .


----------



## Nor777

Not a sponsor http://theulufactory.com/ 
Better that Ebay.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Thanks everyone


----------



## OleSarge

There are some around that are good carbon steal. Some of the tourist ones use a cheap chrome over cheap steal. If any one really wants a good one let me know and I might be able to go grab ya one and mail it. Also look at eagle river knives.


----------



## AuroraHawk

*The Ulu Factory*



ComputerGuy said:


> Any suggestions. Are any of the boards sponsors selling this so I can properly dispose of my funds for 2 of these


For those who want an ulu from the manufacturer:

http://theulufactory.com/


----------



## OleSarge

The ulu factory ones are ok but living in anchorage I see those as more of a tourist item. I would recommend Eagle River Knife Company. They are a bit more but over all better materials.


----------



## Magus

Do they use tool steel?


----------



## OleSarge

I'm not sure, ER knives makes a lot of knives for the cleaning of animals. The one I have is high carbon steel. It holds a great edge for longer but has to be oiled a lot to prevent rust. I got a custom made one a few years ago.


----------



## Moby76065

I had to look up that knife. I really want one!!
Far better for chopping. Thx guys, going to get one.


----------



## Nor777

I was looking and Eagle River Knife makes a folding Ulu
http://eagleriverknife.com/skinning_knife.html


----------



## brownb

Picked up a new edc knife yesterday. A kershaw leek 1660ckt with Sandvik 14C28N stainless which I am unfamiliar with but willing to try. 3" blade spring assist. Sleek. Not a benchmade but still made in usa. I like the blade design with the exception of a delicate tip. Happy it not made in china


----------

